# tex shooter tubes



## fardan (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello i am intrested in tex shooter tubes and i like hunting so, which diameter would you guys recommend for hunting small game squirrels,pheasants,pigeons, etc so would you guys recommend large dia,medium dia or small dia tubes to launch 9mm steel balls or rocks

Thank ypu


----------



## libel (Jul 1, 2013)

It all depends on your hunting preferences and experience. 9mm steel is unforgivingly light. If you're committed to using those for ammo you need small diameter. With rocks, any of the other two go. How heavy?

Rocks 3-4 times heavier than your steel would be a better choice.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Definitely large. 9 mm is too small.

Check out the hunting section.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Recently I watched a video by Bill Hayes entitled: "Latex tubes for slingshot shooting, the two favorites I've found", in which Bill reviews the 'light' and 'medium' tubes, and says that he likes the 'medium tubes' best, but also says both offer sufficient speed and power to hunt with.

He tested each half-tapered set with 7/16" steel over the chrony. The light set showed a speed of 230 fps at 10 lbs. pull, and the medium set was at 260 fps with 15 lbs. pull. Note that Bill states any speed of 200 fps or greater is plenty to take small game.

I ordered some heavy tubes from Tex a year ago and have found them to have long life and good power with 1/2" steel and .44 cal. lead, but I believe I will get BETTER ACCURACY with the medium tubes, which I have recently ordered and am anxious to try.

Based on Bill's video, I'm guessing you should go with the light tubes if you're going to use 9mm. Seems they should offer plenty of speed and great accuracy.

As for me, I personally prefer heavier ammo to get the job done cleanly - hence the medium tubes.

As Bill says, Power without accuracy is worthless.


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

I thought Tex only do USA sales?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Spectre said:


> I thought Tex only do USA sales?


He does. It means you have to do a deal with some other nice American who can order and send them to you  It's worth it believe me !


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks ruthiexxx, maybe some day I will not be so house bound again and I can sell outside the USA again, but for now I only sell to USA addresses. -- Tex


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Those small diameter amber Tex tubes are the absolute best. So fast.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

ruthiexxxx said:


> Spectre said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Tex only do USA sales?
> ...


Could you advise which person can do?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Try Roger ..... Wingshooter

http://www.footbridge.org


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Tex Tubes and the tubes from Simple Shot are exactly the same product from the same manufacturer. Simple Shot ships worldwide with no restrictions on quantity.

That is one solution.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Not 100 % so as I use 2 companies now for tubes. -- Tex


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

ruthiexxxx said:


> Try Roger ..... Wingshooter
> 
> http://www.footbridge.org
> 
> ...


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

@ruthiexxxx

thanks for your response dear.

@Tex

thanks for your confirmation

@Flippin

thanks on the solution for the tubes

-----

I am curious to try those LA2000 and LB2000 bands :king:


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

dgui said:


> Those small diameter amber Tex tubes are the absolute best. So fast.


 Yep, those small diameter tubes can sure do some damage, as I've witnessed many holes through soup cans on your videos . . . which, by the way is the "poor man's test", as I understand it, for sufficiet hunting power . . . when you don't have a chrony (which I don't).

I plan on ordering some of Tex's small diameter tubes in the future.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I got 1/8" x 1/4" tube from Simple Shot.

I'm surprised how well/fast they shoot.

I shoot 12 mm steel.


----------

